# DWA vet in Nottingham/Midlands



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone know of a vet that could/would deal with a DWA croc in this area?



Jon


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont know of anyone in the midlands i'm afraid, but Aiden of Ashleigh vets in Manchester is absolutely fantastic, and is willing to treat venomous snakes as long as the owner restrains them. I would imagine he would treat crocs, if you can manage the drive he may be a good bet?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks. Something closer to Nottingham would be better, though I'll consider him. Cheers

Anyone else?

Jon


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Jon,
Failing that, you might have to contact your nearest zoo to ask if they use any local vets, but I'm sure you would have thought of that. Just a suggestion. Good luck.
Peter.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

P.A Stewarts in Dudley deal with Dudley Zoo's animals -

Vets - Dudley and Tipton | PA Stewart

and Manor Vets Edgbaston are worth a call, they also look after some Zoo collections -

Manorvets Veterinary Practice 24 Hour Emergency and Critical Care West Midlands

Might be a bit of a Trek, but I'm sure one of them would help. :2thumb:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Craig Hunt is a good reptile vet at 

Chine House Veterinary Hospital,

Sileby Hall,

Cossington Road,

Sileby,

Leicestershire.

LE12 7RS

not sure if he would cater for DWA but with any vet practice DWA is likely to be a home visit only anyway- health and safety and insurance reasons I would imagine.
have you tried contacting the Vet who conducted your inspection?
regards Tim.


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Try

Byron Vetinary Clinic
Website: http://www.byronvet.co.uk
Tel: 0115 9244117
497 Nuthall Road
Nottingham
Nottinghamshire NG8 5DG

Or
Buckley House Vetinary Centre
Website: http://www.buckleyhousevets.co.uk
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 0115 9527271
51 West Street
Hucknall
Nottinghamshire NG15 7BY

Take no credit for these.

For anyone that is interested this search engine is useful for finding vets

http://www.vethelpdirect.com/practices.php


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

As mentioned bryons in nottingham used to dr byron
did quite a few but he retired last year but im sure the new
resident will help you


----------

